# Fenêtres et onglets intempestifs.



## HenryP (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
À chaque démarrage, j'ai deux onglets: la page que j'ouvre et cet avertissement
__________________________________________
Hum, c'est embarrassant.

   Firefox rencontre des difficultés pour restaurer vos fenêtres et  onglets. Ceci est habituellement provoqué par une page web ouverte  récemment.    

 Vous pouvez essayer de :

            supprimer un ou plusieurs onglets que vous suspectez être à l'origine du problème
            démarrer une toute nouvelle session de navigation     

Restaurer| Fenêtres et onglets
                Fenêtre 1
                la  page que j'ai ouverte


(Fermer)  (Restaurer)
___________________________________________

J'ai ce problème avec Firefox uniquement, actuellement version 20.0 qui est à jour.
Version Mac 10.8.3

Je ne suis pas sur que désinstaller et réinstaller Firefox soit la solution, quelques bons avis seraient les bienvenus. 

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi l'intitulé de ma question n'est pas en gras! je rate quelque chose?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2013)

il  est TRES rarement utile  de désinstaller une appli

Par contre parfois changer des fichiers liés , dans la session  peut servir

---
est ce que tu as réglé tes preferences FF  pour avoir  une page d'accueil  spécifique au démarrage?
si oui tester avec une autre page
ou aucune


----------



## HenryP (30 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> il  est TRES rarement utile  de désinstaller une appli
> 
> Par contre parfois changer des fichiers liés , dans la session  peut servir
> 
> ...



Que ce soit page vide ou page d'accueil de Firefox ou autres, j'ai toujours cet onglet qui s'affiche.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Que ce soit page vide ou page d'accueil de Firefox ou autres, j'ai toujours cet onglet qui s'affiche.


ok
2 e test

sur une autre session
lancer firefox

à 99 % ca sera propre

et voudra alors dire que un fichier FF de ta session usuelle est naze 
(et sans doute la plist ou, autre possible  une extension qui fout la zone)


----------



## HenryP (1 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok
> 2 e test
> 
> sur une autre session
> ...



Comment lancer Firefox sur une autre session?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Comment lancer Firefox sur une autre session?


euh , tu plaisantes là , ou pas?

laisse moi réfléchir (car  c'est une question très épineuse)

tu vas sur une autre session 
et tu y cliques l'icone de firefox ( dock etc)
 parce que d'après ce que certains disent cliquer l'icone itunes n'ouvre pas firefox 
( ce qui on le concoit est un skandall  et certainement un bug )


et avant que tu repondes " j'ai pas d'autre session"
ben pour aller sur une autre session , faut la créer
( pref systeme/comptes)

il est TRES recommandé d'avoir plusieurs comptes ,dont au moins un autre en admi
ca permet tests ou de prendre la main si gros couac sur session usuelle


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et avant que tu repondes " j'ai pas d'autre session"
> ben pour aller sur une autre session , faut la créer
> ( pref systeme/comptes)


Sous Mountain Lion, c'est *Préférences Système / Utilisateurs et groupes* qui permet la création des autres sessions


----------



## HenryP (1 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> euh , tu plaisantes là , ou pas?
> 
> laisse moi réfléchir (car  c'est une question très épineuse)
> 
> ...



J'ai en effet qu'un seul compte admi.
Le compte visiteur est en grisé, donc inactif.
Sur ce sujet, je n'ai aucune expérience, je dois apprendre ne l'ayant jamais fait. 
Comment ouvrir un autre compte, je clique sur Système-Utilisateurs et groupes ... et ensuite...?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

sais tu qu'(il y a un manuel sur ton mac?
(aussi nommé Aide)
parfois aussi symbolisé par un picto en ? sur certaines zones de fenetres

et recherchable
tu y vas et tu lis la procédure


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Comment ouvrir un autre compte, je clique sur Système-Utilisateurs et groupes ... et ensuite...?


Déverrouiller le cadenas (si vérrouillé)
Puis le gros +


----------



## HenryP (1 Mai 2013)

Nouvelle session créée mais au démarrage j'ai un choix à faire et nécessaire de saisir le mot de passe.
La nouvelle session est vide, il faut tout réinstaller et c'est une session standard, donc je n'ai plus les autorisations Admin
Où est l'intérêt
Ce que je veux, c'est seulement supprimer cet onglet |Oups|.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Nouvelle session créée mais au démarrage j'ai un choix à faire et nécessaire de saisir le mot de passe.
> La nouvelle session est vide, il faut tout réinstaller et c'est une session standard, donc je n'ai plus les autorisations Admin
> Où est l'intérêt
> Ce que je veux, c'est seulement supprimer cet onglet |Oups|.


SAUF si sur ta session usuelle tu as MAL installé  les applications ajoutées
 tu n'as PAS besoin d 'installer quoique ce soit


le mac est prévu pour servir à plusieurs utilisateurs
NORMALEMENT, par défaut,  une application s'installe dans L'OS ( dossier applications)
PAS  à l'interieur du dossier de compte ( un dossier d'applications perso)

ceci afin de servir à TOUS les utilisateurs du mac
et chacun a 
-accès aux applications installées
ET
- a ses propres réglages , ses propres documents indépendants


(sauf si on SOUHAITE limiter l'utilisation d'une appli   , et en ce cas soit on fait l'install dans un compte , soit et c'est la norme Mac on installe dans l'OS ET on limite l'accès pour certains comptes)


va falloir potasser l'architecture Mac et les install d'applis

Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://www.siteduzero.com/informatiq...-mountain-lion

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
les bases
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbasics/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
tutos Apple videos  des bases (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/


très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos plus anciens ( pas recontrolé recemment)
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Nouvelle session créée mais  c'est une session* standard*, donc je n'ai plus les autorisations *Admin*
> Où est l'intérêt


Quand tu as créé le compte, tu avais un choix à faire en haut de la fenêtre : par défaut, c'est "Standard", mais tu devais choisir : Administrateur.


----------



## HenryP (1 Mai 2013)

Pour la création d'un nouveau compte, c'est compris. 
Standard --> vers Admin. c'est fait. 
Reste à réparer et supprimer l'onglet: (Hum... c'est embarrassant) sur le premier compte.
Merci à vous deux pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

As-tu testé Firefox dans le nouvelle session (c'était le but, il me semble) ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu testé Firefox dans le nouvelle session (c'était le but, il me semble) ?


pas sûr qu'il accède à FF sur compte 2
soit  HenryP n'est pas remonté jusqu'à Applications / firefox

soit firefox n'est pas installé de facon usuelle ( dans le dossier Applications de l'OS) mais uniquement dans un sous dossier du compte 1 (donc limité au compte1)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

En tant qu'admin tu peux avoir accès au dossier Applications d'un autre compte.

Cmd + I sur le dossier, partage et permissions, ajouter le compte admin.


----------



## HenryP (1 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu testé Firefox dans le nouvelle session (c'était le but, il me semble) ?





pascalformac a dit:


> pas sûr qu'il accède à FF sur compte 2
> soit  HenryP n'est pas remonté jusqu'à Applications / firefox
> 
> soit firefox n'est pas installé de facon usuelle ( dans le dossier Applications de l'OS) mais uniquement dans un sous dossier du compte 1 (donc limité au compte1)





Renaud31 a dit:


> En tant qu'admin tu peux avoir accès au dossier Applications d'un autre compte.
> 
> Cmd + I sur le dossier, partage et permissions, ajouter le compte admin.



Non, je n'ai rien sur le deuxième compte, ni Firefox ni autres fonctions à part le dock de base. 
J'ai désinstallé Firefox mais il se réinstalle à l'identique. Bizarre:love:
J'ai aussi supprimé le deuxième compte et chercher à comprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Quand tu étais dans la session admin, tu pouvais aller dans le dossier Applications de l'ordi, et lancer Firefox.

Le but de la manoeuvre, encore une fois, est de savoir si oui ou non Firefox fonctionne normalement dans une autre session que la tienne.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Quand tu étais dans la session admin, tu pouvais aller dans le dossier Applications de l'ordi, et lancer Firefox.
> 
> Le but de la manoeuvre, encore une fois, est de savoir si oui ou non Firefox fonctionne normalement dans une autre session que la tienne.


Absolument
car il est probable que 
1-  l'application firefox marche
2- un ou des fichiers de TA session usuelle foutent la zone
et la facon usuelle de le verifier est de tester sur une 2 è session




HenryP a dit:


> Non, je n'ai rien sur le deuxième compte, ni Firefox ni autres fonctions à part le dock de base.


mais SI !
Firefox session2 est ouvrable .dans le dossier Applications ( de l'OS)
sauf si tu as mal installé Firefox c'est là qu'il est pour TOUS les comptes





> J'ai désinstallé Firefox mais il se réinstalle à l'identique. Bizarre:love:


Absolument pas bizarre,  et prévisible
car tu as sans doute PAS desinstallé firefox completement
et il reutilise  ses anciens fichiers ( dont un ou plus sont corrompus)



> J'ai aussi supprimé le deuxième compte


Pas malin


> et chercher à comprendre


relire tout le fil ou les tutos sur l'organisation OSX


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

A Henry, et pour information : 

1. Les applications du Mac sont rangées dans MacintoshHD / Applications : ce dossier, et donc toutes les applications, sont accessibles depuis *TOUTES* les sessions de l'ordi.

2. Quand tu crées une nouvelle session (compte), le DOCK est le Dock par défaut, donc tu n'y vois pas Firefox, bien sûr.

MAIS, il suffit d'aller dans MacintoshHD / Applications et de faire un double clic sur Firefox pour le lancer : l'icône apparait dans le Dock.

Clic droit sur l'icône, "garder dans le Dock"

3. Tu dois avoir au moins 2 comptes sur l'ordi : ton compte qui doit être Standard, et un compte "admin" qui sert de roue de secours.

Même Apple te le dit : 

_*"Ne naviguez jamais sur le web et ne relevez jamais votre e-mail depuis un compte d&#8217;administrateur."*_

https://ssl.apple.com/support/security/guides/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Bonjour,
> À chaque démarrage, j'ai deux onglets: la page que j'ouvre et cet avertissement
> __________________________________________
> Hum, c'est embarrassant.
> ...



Ce problème a déjà été évoqué ici:

Problème à l'ouverture de Firefox
cigogne
24/04/2013 08h17

Va y jeter un oeil.
Amitiés.


----------



## HenryP (2 Mai 2013)

Je pense avoir résolu mon problème |hum: c'est embarrassant| !
C'est dans la section |Problèmes de vie privée | que ça se passe semble-t-il

Dans la barre d'adresse j'ai saisi: *about:config* - entrée
Une page d'avertissement apparaît: "_ Attention, danger_ "
Cliquer sur " _Je ferai attention, promis _" ! pour acceder à la page " *about:config* ".
Dans le champs de recherche, saisir: *browser.sessionstore.resume_from_crash*
Un double clic sur ce dernier pour le définir à *false*.

J'ai fait deux essais et c'est . J'espère que c'est définitif.
Merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Je pense avoir résolu mon problème |hum: c'est embarrassant| !
> C'est dans la section |Problèmes de vie privée | que ça se passe semble-t-il
> 
> Dans la barre d'adresse j'ai saisi: *about:config* - entrée
> ...


Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------



## HenryP (2 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème
> 
> cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil



J'attends demain pour confirmer "Résolu", on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2013)

Je viens d'essayer ta solution.
Ca a l'air de marcher.
Croisons les doigts.
Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2013)

HenryP a dit:


> Je pense avoir résolu mon problème |hum: c'est embarrassant| !
> C'est dans la section |Problèmes de vie privée | que ça se passe semble-t-il
> 
> Dans la barre d'adresse j'ai saisi: *about:config* - entrée
> ...





470 a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer ta solution.
> Ca a l'air de marcher.
> Croisons les doigts.
> Merci.



J'ai l'impression qu'en procédant ainsi on "débranche" une alarme sans résoudre le problème et en prenant le risque de ne plus avoir d'alarme...
Me tromp-je ?


----------



## HenryP (4 Mai 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'en procédant ainsi on "débranche" une alarme sans résoudre le problème et en prenant le risque de ne plus avoir d'alarme...
> Me tromp-je ?



Aucune idée! l'avenir confirmera.
Pour l'instant tout va bien.


----------



## daffyb (6 Mai 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'en procédant ainsi on "débranche" une alarme sans résoudre le problème et en prenant le risque de ne plus avoir d'alarme...
> Me tromp-je ?


non, tu ne te goures pas


----------

